# First Tautog (Balck Fish) of 2018 (Feb 24 at Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

The water temp readings of the NOAA buoys at CBBT, Kipto and the Ocean near the mouth of Chesapeake Bay indicated that it was about the time for togging.
So I fished first time since Jan 20th when I got skunked in 39 F water at CBBT.
I caught 6 tautog at 13", 14", 15", 15", 19" and 20".

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Good fishing! Nice fish! Some good eating going back in the water. Good for them!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice job! This weekend, I noticed dandelions for the first time this year in my yard, that always tells me its togging time. See you out there soon.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

rwh said:


> Nice job! This weekend, I noticed dandelions for the first time this year in my yard, that always tells me its togging time. See you out there soon.


I bet catching is better now till mid March than April.

Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I was just thinking I need a kayak fishing video to watch. Enjoyed as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------

